# HELP! Please. V22.1 v. V72.42



## jewlz0879 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm new to OBGYN and would like to understand WHEN I should bill V22.1 or V72.42. 

The patient comes in for follow-up of med refill (Atenolol - SVT) and late menses. A HCG test is performed, confirmed positive. The physician billed 99213. 

Do I use V72.42 in this instance or V22.1? I've read some information here in the forums and online but I do not think I'm grasping it. I want to be certain my coding is correct.  

Please help me understand. 

Thank you!


----------



## missy874 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,  V72.42 is what I use for pregnancy test.  Check out this link, it might be able to help you out.



http://www.acog.org/departments/dept_notice.cfm?recno=6&bulletin=5357


----------



## jojo419 (Sep 30, 2011)

jewlz0879 said:


> I'm new to OBGYN and would like to understand WHEN I should bill V22.1 or V72.42.
> 
> The patient comes in for follow-up of med refill (Atenolol - SVT) and late menses. A HCG test is performed, confirmed positive. The physician billed 99213.
> 
> ...


Patient was determined pregnant as a result of a pregnancy  HCG test, so you would use a V72.42 since this code is for a pregnancy test with positive findings.
You would use codes V22.0 and V22.1 codes in pregnancy for normal supervision.  If patient has other issues or complications, you would reference the range 630-677.
V22.0 is for a routine OB visit with a patient who is presenting as a normal pregnancy for the first time.
V22.1 is for a routine OB visit with a patient who has had subsequent normal pregnancies.
V22.0 and V22.1 are always to be listed first and can never be coded along with a problem that falls into the 630-677 category.
I hope this helps you!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you ladies so much! Very helpful. Thank you for the link, missy874.

Happy Friday!


----------

